

The Unexpected Return of Instant Photography - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/11/13/the-unexpected-return-of-instant-photography/

======
bdfh42
This demonstrates that opportunities open up when established businesses close
down or abandon a market. Well worth remembering as recession bites - there
are profitable niches opening up in the wake of many a business failure.

